# loft flying and wind.....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to get my birds out to loft fly today, but it is really breezy...the weather site says it is north winds at 11 mph and gust up to 24....I have forgot what speeds are not good to fly in, they have been loft flying since the end of june and have just started road training about a half mile out only so far...is it ok to loft fly them in this wind?..I did not road train this sat due to rain and I wanted them to get out a bit.....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sure thats sounds like normal oklahoma winds to me. 11 to gusts of 24. Now if you have plenty of power lines you might get a a bird that hits one. BUT they are old enough they should be smater then that. Far as road training. There is a little more chance of injury. BUT I have tossed in 35 mile an hour winds. Now younger birds not yet flocking well and still a litle clumbsy in the wing then no hold them in as they get hurt and lost


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Sure thats sounds like normal oklahoma winds to me. 11 to gusts of 24. Now if you have plenty of power lines you might get a a bird that hits one. BUT they are old enough they should be smater then that. Far as road training. There is a little more chance of injury. BUT I have tossed in 35 mile an hour winds. Now younger birds not yet flocking well and still a litle clumbsy in the wing then no hold them in as they get hurt and lost


Thanks Lee, I will let them out for a spell this afternoon....Im glad we had our power lines buried going to the house...it cost us a bunch, but now Im so glad we did as we have a long drive up to the house and the line might have been a prob for the birds, plus I did not want to look at lines going all the way up my drive....for Va it is pretty windy here today...I guess in Oakie you get used to that kind of wind...and so do your birds..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all went good today...the wind did not seem to bother them in the least...glad I got them out for a few hours.....the turkey vultures gave them a scare and they were flying high and fast....it was a good workout for them......


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I loft flew my birds and they stayed out for 1.5 hrs. The wind was gusting from 25 to 45 MPH. It didn't seem to bother them. It looked as if they enjoyed it when they would swoop down over the loft with the wind at their tail at what seemed 100MPH. The looked great.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I fly mine in the wind sometimes......however, we've got so many trees, and I actually saw one of my birds get slammed into a tree once when a gust of wind caught her. Luckily, it didn't hurt her. Just depends on how strong the wind is and how your area is laid out. 
There's also a difference in loft flying and racing in the strong winds. Loft flying.........if they REALLY don't want to fly, they can just trap back in to the loft. Racing.........they don't have much choice if they want to go home.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

My birds always have the option to trap in. Sometimes they only fly for about 20 min. and then sometimes they fly for an hour and a half, like they did tonight. When they had enough, they swoop at the loft and trap. 

George


----------



## highflyers (Apr 11, 2008)

*Training/releasing/flying ur birds under windy weather*



spirit wings said:


> I want to get my birds out to loft fly today, but it is really breezy...the weather site says it is north winds at 11 mph and gust up to 24....I have forgot what speeds are not good to fly in, they have been loft flying since the end of june and have just started road training about a half mile out only so far...is it ok to loft fly them in this wind?..I did not road train this sat due to rain and I wanted them to get out a bit.....


Hi Its depend on what breed of pigeons u have?Most of the pigeon breeds r ok to fly just over ur loft but if they r very young bids if they go so high flying wind might pushes them away and if they r not strong enough to stand against the wind they will blow away n if they r not smart n weak they will not able to find their way home n they do get lost. If they r Homers we call them Racers down here in Australia no problem u can fly them in any weather or conditions I use to be in the club n my club use to take our pigeons 2.000 km away n 95% they come back no matter whats the weather conditions are alike,but of course they r breed for this reason every breed of pigeons has their own ability some for rolling,tumbling,highflying,spinning,diving,show etc
U c I have Budapest highfliers,n Tipplers with the older birds I take them up to 10 klm away from my house & when I let them go they coming back 99% but I cant give u guarantee that with my younger birds.
As I said earlier I dont know what kind of birds do u have if u have old birds few years they have been at ur place try with few birds I am sure from that half a mile distance they will comes back but I am warning u they have to be highflying birds plus older ones.Good luck.
Tom from Down under ( Australia )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

highflyers said:


> Hi Its depend on what breed of pigeons u have?Most of the pigeon breeds r ok to fly just over ur loft but if they r very young bids if they go so high flying wind might pushes them away and if they r not strong enough to stand against the wind they will blow away n if they r not smart n weak they will not able to find their way home n they do get lost. If they r Homers we call them Racers down here in Australia no problem u can fly them in any weather or conditions I use to be in the club n my club use to take our pigeons 2.000 km away n 95% they come back no matter whats the weather conditions are alike,but of course they r breed for this reason every breed of pigeons has their own ability some for rolling,tumbling,highflying,spinning,diving,show etc
> U c I have Budapest highfliers,n Tipplers with the older birds I take them up to 10 klm away from my house & when I let them go they coming back 99% but I cant give u guarantee that with my younger birds.
> As I said earlier I dont know what kind of birds do u have if u have old birds few years they have been at ur place try with few birds I am sure from that half a mile distance they will comes back but I am warning u they have to be highflying birds plus older ones.Good luck.
> Tom from Down under ( Australia )


thanks Tom and others...as I posted they did fine and they were just loft flown, in fact had a great workout..,I was lucky no hawks and it was a fine day all together....thanks for the input I really appreciate it!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad they had a good time!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> thanks Tom and others...as I posted they did fine and they were just loft flown, in fact had a great workout..,I was lucky no hawks and it was a fine day all together....thanks for the input I really appreciate it!


You will notice to that on the more windy days it seems the hawks are not out working as much. Perhaps it is a little harder for catching pigeons for lunch on these windy days. At least as I notice the better wind days I see zero hawks around the loft area. But cloudy days It seem the hawks work in Any way keep them flying.


----------

